# HP Wireless Assistant not working



## kingjd (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm using the Compaq Presario CQ60 228US


For about a week now, I've been having the issue with my wireless button staying amber and not working. When I press it, it says amber, and gives me the message "WLAN: off" and if I press it again, I get the message "WLAN: disabled".
If I go to Control Panel > HP Wireless Assistant, I get an Internet Explorer Script Error message, and it asks me if I want to continue running scripts on the page, no matter if I push 'yes' or 'no' all I get is a blank white screen.
I took my computer to Office Depot for them to look at it, and all he did was run it in Safe Mode and it worked, and then it started working in regular mode for a few days, then when I shut it down, and turned it back on the next day, it wasn't working again. So I went online and looked up a few fixes for the "HP Wireless Assistant not working" and I found something that I could try so I did it, I:
-Updated my BIOS
-Updated my NVidia drivers (Chipset and Video)
-Updated my wireless card. But for some reason, when it's installing, it runs to the end of the installing line, then goes off and doesn't come back, then when I try again, it asks if I want to overwrite anything, I push 'yes to all' and it goes through it again and does the same thing. But when I go to Device Manager and go to my Wireless Card, it doesn't say I updated it, it still has the date of the previous one. 

But after I updated my BIOS, and NVidia drivers, it started working again, but after I re-installed my Norton Antivirus 360 Premier, and restarted my computer, it stopped working again.

Does anyone know why it's doing this?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

First of all, the HP wireless assistant is not vital for the wireless adapter to work properly.
It's just a software utility, not a driver. The wireless assistant can be uninstalled, and indeed has been by many HP owners I know, without doing any harm to your wireless connection or adapter. The assistant frequently fails to start, that's why people uninstall it. So what I'm saying is the Hp wireless assistant is a "red herring", it isn't the cause of your problem.

I'm afraid your problem is one of hardware, faulty hardware. The wireless adapter on HP & Compaq laptops are notorious for failing as a result of poor quality parts which seem to fail as they get warm. Unfortunately, the adapter doesn't recover when it cools down because the heat damages it, so the problem eventually becomes permanent.

All I can suggest is you buy an external USB wireless adapter which is supplied with it's own driver and connection software.

Believe me. I spent a whole day on my granddaughter's HP laptop, using every trick in the book (and then some) to get the wireless light to show "on", but all to no avail. So I bought her a USB wireless adapter for it.
10 minutes setting it up -- job done.


----------

